# Help! Thumb-sucking blister infected...



## thedevinemissm (Apr 9, 2004)

My 16mo daughter has sucked her thumb since she was about 3mo. She often gets blisters on the nuckle (the top nuckle closest to the end of her thumb), but they seem to come and go. Never a big deal.

Within the last few days we noticed that the blister was larger than normal and today it has a green center. Is this an infection? Is there something I can do at home without going to the ped (who I know will want to give her oral antibiotics)?

P.S. I can't imagine taking her thumb "away" from her... she's completely in love with it! She'd probably rather give up nursing!







Should I put a sock on her hand or something???

Thanks in advance for your help!!!!!!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I've never had any problems or experience with this sort of thing but I would say, if it's green inside then it's definitely infected. I would suggest finding a homeopathic doc. Or just researching online for some homeopathic remedies for blisters.


----------



## Moose (Mar 3, 2006)

Speaking as an EMT I recommend lancing the blister and applying triple antibiotic ointment on the wound and covering it with a flexible fabric knuckle bandage. This should clear up the infection and more than likely keep her from sucking her thumb. Treat any finger infection seriously as damage can affect movement and sensitivity.


----------

